

Ask HN: WooThemes for Display Ads? - aaronblohowiak

I am looking to do some display ads for my SaaS, and I was wondering if there is an easy theme gallery for display ads like WooThemes, but for mrecs and so forth.  Do you know of anything like this?
======
kposehn
Display ad builders are generally pretty bad, imho. I've used pretty much
every one under the sun and I think you're better served by using something
like 99designs to get banners made.

Generally, you'll get a better overall banner from something like that.
However, the Yahoo display network banner builder does have one great thing:
it shows the CTR for an ad template. That can help identify templates that are
winners, but take that number with a grain of salt as well.

------
terrellm
I have not used them yet but I've had several people recommend
<http://www.elegantbanners.com/>. Their sample work seems nice and banners
start at $20, so it may be worth a gamble.

~~~
kposehn
Very interesting - good prices and all, still have to dig in to their work.
One thing to always ask is not if they have creative references...ask if they
have conversion rate references.

Find out if their clients will go on the record for improvements in conversion
rate or how well they work for them. With banners, as always, your goal is to
make money. Gauge their work based on that if possible.

------
aaronblohowiak
Also, Yahoo! and Google display ad builders have really ugly examples =/

------
profitbaron
If you want some banners, I'd recommend: <http://bannersmall.com/> \- a lot of
well known companies such as 1&1 and ELance have used them plus, their prices
are cheap too.

